

Ask HN: Mario AI, Google AI like contests ? - skant

I get know about contests like http://julian.togelius.com/mariocompetition2009/ and http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/ only after the winners are announced.<p>Can anyone point me to an upcoming contest of a similar kind ?
======
_delirium
There's a Starcraft AI competition at a conference in Palo Alto this fall,
which is probably the hardest in this category of competitions (playing a full
Starcraft game well is pretty nontrivial), though there are also three
categories for restricted versions of the game:
<http://eis.ucsc.edu/StarCraftAICompetition>

------
skant
Links .. <http://julian.togelius.com/mariocompetition2009/>
<http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/>

------
togelius
The new Mario AI contest is at <http://www.marioai.org>

